# Duck Hunt



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Finally got a chance to take my gear out on a duck hunt. Pretty cool being able to capture the dog working. Beautiful morning too! All CC is welcome of course. The images were resized for 2cool but the originals can be seen here
http://www.adamlathropphotography.com/hebertlodge


----------



## ctt17 (May 7, 2007)

Great Pics. What are you shooting with (camera)?


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

These were shot with a D7100 and a 24-70 f2.8
Think some might have been shot with my 70-300 too.

Times like that I wish I had full frame that could give me some better high iso performance. But not bad all around


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

All good shots but that first one is a real winner. Nice work.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pics, congrats!


----------

